# DIY Custom 44 Accusport Magnum Bisley



## TEXASFIVEGUN (Mar 3, 2012)

This is my 44 Remington Magnum Ruger Accusport Bisley. - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -I am prone to not leave well enough alone and like to do as much of my own gun smithing as I can. That way I can get what I want, when I want it, and usually done to my satasfaction. 







Trigger job to 2 pounds 2 ounces
Lap barrel to remove thread choke and smooth bore
Hone cylinder throughts to .4295"
Stroh front sight base with Q-change blades
Bowin target rear sight w/widened notch
Belt Mountain 5# base pin w/lock screw
Free spin cylinder paw
Double roundbut grip frame
Hand fitted Buffilow horn grips
Remove warning label from barrel
Remove scroll work from cylinder
Finish with gray ScotchBright

Chad/TEXASFIVEGUN


----------



## frankwright (Mar 5, 2012)

Very Nice, You have talent.


----------



## Shug (Mar 6, 2012)

nice looking work


----------



## Sargent (Mar 6, 2012)

How did you remove the warning from the barrel?


Nice work!


----------



## TEXASFIVEGUN (Mar 7, 2012)

Sargent I used files, and sandpaper to remove the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - from the barrel, the roll marking from the cylinder, and to round but the grip frame. I then finished the finish with grey scotch bright.


----------

